# Gottgläubiger



## Elkin Murillo

Buenos días. Quisiera saber el significado de la palabra alemana "Gottgläubiger". La leí en una obra sobre el nazismo. El autor dice que esta palabra es "un término usual entre los nazis indicativo de que no era cristiano y de que no creía en la vida sobrenatural tras la muerte". ¿Es correcto?

Muchas gracias


----------



## osa_menor

No conozco esto significado. Para mí un "Gottgläubiger" es alguien que "an Gott glaubt", alguien que cree en Dios.

Un saludo.


----------



## Alemanita

Aquí tienes un artículo en inglés sobre la definición de Gottgläubiger durante el Tercer Reich:
Gottgläubig - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sigues con Hannah Arendt, ¿verdad?
Saludos.


----------



## Elkin Murillo

Hola. Sí. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Hänschen (DE)

osa_menor said:


> No conozco esto significado. Para mí un "Gottgläubiger" es alguien que "an Gott glaubt", alguien que cree en Dios.
> 
> Un saludo.



Lt. Wiki ist das nicht ganz korrekt.

Gottgläubig – Wikipedia

Als gottgläubig galt, wer sich von den anerkannten Religionsgemeinschaften abgewandt hatte, jedoch nicht glaubenslos war.
< ... >


----------



## kunvla

Aus dem Duden:

*gottgläubig*
Wortart: *Adjektiv*
Gebrauch: *nationalsozialistisch*
- ohne Zugehörigkeit zu einer Religionsgemeinschaft an Gott glaubend -
Duden | gottgläubig | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme

Saludos,


----------

